# my tank still cycling, i put 9 goldfish in, but...



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

dang i hate this, waiting all this time for the freakin cycling to finish. its so annoying! but its for the best i guess. i want more piranhas and this time theyll last more then 4 days lol! that was such a stupid mistake, but thats how u learn!


----------



## BAD ANDY (Oct 31, 2003)

IF YOU WANT TO SPEED UP YOU CAN USE ROCKS WATER DECORATIONS AND FILTERS FROM ONE OF YOUR OTHER TANKS. I ONLY HAD TO WAIT 2 DAYS


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

BAD ANDY said:


> IF YOU WANT TO SPEED UP YOU CAN USE ROCKS WATER DECORATIONS AND FILTERS FROM ONE OF YOUR OTHER TANKS. I ONLY HAD TO WAIT 2 DAYS










Or get bio-spira.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

sometimes they do that ....
A couple of mine died along the cycling process...
No worries ...


----------



## 1waypiranha (Nov 6, 2003)

get bio spira if u cant wait it works sweet...dont worry about the goldfish though..just add some more


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

yep!!!!


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

How big is this tank? You don't need 9 goldfish to cycle. I'm no water chem expert but that seems like to heavy of a bio-load. Mass ammonia! 
Cycle with some hardy cheap fish like, a couple of giant danios or convict cichlids.

Moved to water chemistry


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

physco 1 said:


> BAD ANDY said:
> 
> 
> > IF YOU WANT TO SPEED UP YOU CAN USE ROCKS WATER DECORATIONS AND FILTERS FROM ONE OF YOUR OTHER TANKS. I ONLY HAD TO WAIT 2 DAYS
> ...


 Is that the tank cycling crud? It doesn't work.


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

Useing old filter media with things from older tanks has worked for me a few times,just adding fish after this way you will have a ammonia and a nitrite spike,but it was only slight,went away quick.


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

Serrapygo said:


> :nod: Or get bio-spira.


Is that the tank cycling crud? It doesn't work. [/QUOTE]
I have to agree, iv tried the lot and its all s**t. heard some good reports but i say dont rely on it untill its been tried and tested by your self, as they say proof is in the pudding







lol


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

Ive heard different things about bio spira but most of them have been positive. I used it on my 65 gal that was running a little over a week before adding it. Before I used bio spira my ammo and nitrites were high but when i tested 24 hours later the ammo and nitrites tested 0 and stayed that way ever since.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Yea, thats what happened to me. I had a dozen feeders which only one survived. That would explain why my 55 gallon tank with bio-spira took 10 days to fully cycle. BioOverload. The way I look at it is 10 days still better than a month without bio-spira.


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

yea im gonna add bio-spera, i get 30% discount from my lfs since i work there now so its real cheap. o and i have three tanks in my room, a 75gal, a 29 gal, and a 20 gal. cant wait till i start my job!







i start new years.


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

If you put goldfish to cycle your tank that is the process when your tank is cycling.
For a faster cycle just buy "Bio-spira"


----------

